
Einstein's Note on Happiness, Given to Bellboy in 1922, Fetches $1.6M - kqr2
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/10/25/560004689/einsteins-note-on-happiness-given-to-bellboy-in-1922-fetches-1-6-million
======
freedomben
tl;dr: The note said:

"A calm and modest life brings more happiness than the pursuit of success
combined with constant restlessness."

On a second sheet, he wrote another message: "Where there's a will there's a
way."

~~~
dehef
Totally agree with the message

But I dont understand why people nowaday need to bring wiseness from Einstein.

If someone is good in physic, that is not a proof by itself that he is right
in other fields. Same thing with rich people. Why people trust more someone
who have the opportinity/chance to successfully win big amount of money? I
mean that is impressive but still?

Both the scientific an the rich deserve more respect than others actually, but
it is not a reason to treat them as gurus

~~~
King-Aaron
> Both the scientific an the rich deserve more respect than others actually

Respect is earned, not bought. Which is why I can respect a scientist I
haven't directly met, but rarely respect a rich person I haven't met.

In saying that, there are people with large net worths whom I have met, and
hold in high regard because they're great people. And there are people I've
met in the scientific community who are complete and utter numb-skulls.

I do agree that people as a whole tend to show respect for these people. But
yeah, I think respect needs to be well-placed.

------
iNerdier
Presumably the bellhop refused the tip as this was Japan and I believe they do
not have a culture of tipping there?

------
shinners
Seems his theories on time and space were proven true, as he told the bellhop
they may be worth something in the future, lol.

